# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Riječanke-bolničko liječenje djece

## lalah

Prije par dana u JL izašao je članak o vezivanju djce u bolnici i općenito o bolničkom liječenje djece
Kako bi temu održali aktualnom molim vas da ovdje iznesete svoje riječke bliske susrete s hospitalizacijom djece

----------


## ivarica

podizem

----------


## flower

mi smo bili prije tri god. kad je D imala manje od mjesec dana, ja sam mogla biti uz nju cijeli dan, noc nazalost ne. Imala je svoj boks na dojenackom, svi su nam bili jako susretljivi, nakon 3 dni smo isli na dnevnu bolnicu.

----------


## lalah

amo cure, bitno je

----------


## sarasabina

prije dvije i pol gdine bila sam na dojenačkom, imala svoj boks i bila cijli dan sa Hanom, po noći ne, vidjela sam da su neka djeca bila vezana , a iz iskustva moje prijateljice vežu ih noću. Ja se tamo nisam ugodno osijećala, a u rano jutro kad bi došla nalazila bi moju bebu sa dudom u ustima i gazama sa kojima su učvršćivali dudu da ju dijete ne izbacuje iz usta  :Mad:  , plahtica bi bila krvava..... nisu baš bili susretljivi, kad bi bila vizita morala sam izaći iz boksa i čak i na moja pitanja nisam dobivala što je sa mojom Hanom, koju terapiju dobiva i koliko bi mogli biti tu, mi smo u bolnicu došli 9 dan nakon rođenja , beba je rodjena 1 mj ranije, i pokupila jaku virozu. Uglavnom mislim da bi mogli puuuno bolje samo da se malo potrude. Za to im lova nije potrebna, manje piti kavu više raditi na poslu  :Smile:

----------


## sarasabina

prije dvije i pol gdine bila sam na dojenačkom, imala svoj boks i bila cijli dan sa Hanom, po noći ne, vidjela sam da su neka djeca bila vezana , a iz iskustva moje prijateljice vežu ih noću. Ja se tamo nisam ugodno osijećala, a u rano jutro kad bi došla nalazila bi moju bebu sa dudom u ustima i gazama sa kojima su učvršćivali dudu da ju dijete ne izbacuje iz usta  :Mad:  , plahtica bi bila krvava..... nisu baš bili susretljivi, kad bi bila vizita morala sam izaći iz boksa i čak i na moja pitanja nisam dobivala što je sa mojom Hanom, koju terapiju dobiva i koliko bi mogli biti tu, mi smo u bolnicu došli 9 dan nakon rođenja , beba je rodjena 1 mj ranije, i pokupila jaku virozu. Uglavnom mislim da bi mogli puuuno bolje samo da se malo potrude. Za to im lova nije potrebna, manje piti kavu više raditi na poslu  :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

sarasabina, moze tvoje iskustvo za u novine?

----------


## sarasabina

sori na 2 posta  :Embarassed:  
zaboravila sam napisati da sam morala dojiti malu svaka 3 sata i da bi se uzbunile kad bi pokušala dojiti malu na zahtijev, sestre su inzistirale da između dajem crni čaj na bočicu.

Uglavnom neću nikad to zaboraviti i teško mi je kad pomislim da je to bilo samo 5 dana i da je to bila samo viroza, a što je sa roditeljima i djecom koji su teže bolesni  :Sad:

----------

